#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 龍：情境選擇第一番(7/5)

## 艾維亞特

票選題目：

如果現實中的你，在完全沒有任何前提的情形下遇見一隻龍，你覺得牠會對你做的第一件事是？

大概簡述一下。如果"你"身處在現實之中，卻在現實裡遇見從來不預期此生會碰到的生物－－一隻龍。這個時候，牠注意到了你，而愛龍的你覺得牠當下會做出什麼樣子的反應呢？你自己又會有什麼反應？

有興趣可以來討論。我個人非常喜歡情境交流，只是不知道這裡的龍有沒有這種意願參與......

如果都沒有就別選了，直接留言吧XD畢竟我沒有限定牠究竟是什麼樣子、什麼品種的龍。

----------


## 旌‧萊特

"牠慢慢走近你，愈走愈近，愈走愈近，直到你與牠只剩下一個人左右的空隙。然後，牠......出奇不意地舔了你一下，搞得你渾身濕漉漉......"

這個意境好像比較好玩耶 (?

渾身濕漉漉~ (笑

----------


## 戰龍　里昂

能不能直接選擇衝過去抱住他(不管被咬
要不然就是讓他感覺，你不怕他，很希望能當朋友(不過...他可能會怕

----------


## 艾維亞特

TO 旌‧萊特

這個想到哪裡去了= =+來人啊，拖出去給外面那隻龍用力舔，使勁舔XD

TO s821216707

牠應該會覺得你瘋了0.0
這個大概跟你的想法一樣，其實有時候動物比我們的警戒心還要重@@
就像我昨天去親戚家看到他們領養的小貓，不管我怎麼放低姿態就是戒慎恐懼的看著我，不敢靠近囧......

----------


## 白玄 左戒

試著和他說話
表達善意
做做朋友因該不錯  :Smile:

----------


## 雷希克斯

"牠緩緩地張開大口，在你的注視下，牠就......說話了......不管牠的語言你聽不聽得懂，最少確定牠正對你釋出善意。"
或許是希望我跟他做朋友
因為如果在這個世界出現的話
會把大家嚇跑吧
也許事要我幫助他完成在這世界的任務

----------


## fwiflof

籠的眼睛應該不會可怕吧？
動應該不會危險，說不定還會嚇跑他，畢竟動物比較敏感一些些。

----------


## 雪之龍

我選擇的是第二個選項....
因為我覺得這是自然的反應...
當生物遇見生物的時候...首先都一定會有所防禦...

----------


## 德雷克

:jcdragon-keke:  真不知道龍會用甚麼語言跟你說話？
搞不好會像是〈變形金剛〉一樣，在來到地球時就已經用地球的網站學習我們星球的語言，但願他學的是中文〈話說中文也是第二強勢的語言！〉

----------


## 火爪

我是新來的，大家好！  :Embarassed:  
本獸是認為，跟他打一場架也不錯，畢竟不打不相識嘛！

----------


## 狼王白牙

我也想要被舔.. 因為大型動物對體型較小的動物而言

被舔是一種善意

而我也不期望他的聲帶發出的語言我可以聽懂, 只要意會到 "我不會傷害你" 就很棒了

----------


## 羊咩Mei

耶！？只有我選不分青紅皂白的被刁上天耶ＸＤＤ
會不會是因為羊童話故事看太多阿｛被圍毆

我是覺得既然龍都大方的在你面前出現嚕，何不是因為有啥麼必須不分青紅皂白的，讓你出任務｛？｝被當成食物｛？｝惑著在家藏著在路上撿到的大顆石頭｛龍蛋｝｛？｝反正一定有甚麼不可思議的事情啦ＸＤ

然後就不分青紅皂白的被刁走了ＸＤ就醬ＸＤ

----------


## 風痕_狼

選項：牠慢慢走近你，愈走愈近，愈走愈近，直到你與牠只剩下一個人左右的空 隙。然後，牠......出奇不意地舔了你一下，搞得你渾身濕漉漉

它可能在嚐嚐看我好不好吃XD  :penguin_em18:  

好吃就叼走去餵它的幼龍，到的巢穴就吐一團火烤成串烤狼肉燒(加上塗烤肉醬)XD  :penguin_em03:  →被踹

----------


## 艾維亞特

TO 白玄 左戒

也對，多一隻龍當朋友A_A哪天走在路上看到宿敵就直接把牠請過來OOXX...

TO 萌牙

這應該是小說開頭或結尾時會出現的劇情吧XD
我本來寫這選項是有點詼諧的@@想說張開大口應該是要一口吞0.0...

TO 冥府幽狼

敏感很多喔XD
不過如果以黃眼來說的話...光瞪著我可能就沒辦法繼續跟牠對望...
有強大的壓迫感=ˇ=

TO 雪之龍

嗯，沒錯沒錯(狂點頭)
那隻小貓到現在還是不把我當家人看(泣)

TO 德雷克

放心，牠來之前早就已經把人類現今通行的上千種語言全都包辦了0.0

TO 火爪

打得贏嗎0.0?不打不相識應該是建立在差不多平等的衝突關係上吧XD
如果今天實力差太多怎麼打QQ還沒出手就趴地=ˇ=

TO 狼王白牙

對吼，還有聲帶這玩意兒0.0我都忘了
如果被舔是一種善意，那我多希望牠一天到晚舔我XD不用洗澡了...

TO 羊咩Mei

其實你一直很喜歡被叼走吧XD?

TO 風痕_狼

(戳戳)這肉質應該不錯，算上級品(被巴)

----------


## 米果斯

"牠慢慢走近你，愈走愈近，愈走愈近，直到你與牠只剩下一個人左右的空隙。然後，牠......出奇不意地舔了你一下，搞得你渾身濕漉漉......" 
 米果覺得很有趣說 0W0
被舔耶@口@
只舔一下而已 (嘟嘴
米果想被舔二下 (被滅
那舔完之後 牠下一部是啥?
結果下一部 用舌頭把我捲起來 一口吞下XDD

----------


## 劍痞

「『溝通』應該正是大部分獸友所希望的吧，」（思
「當然這也是理想中的情況囉……」

「而且談到奇幻怎麼能出現不分青紅皂白就把自己烤熟的龍呢，
「這樣不就瞬間GAME OVER了嗎？」（喂

「不過……
「就某種方面來說，還真想被直接烤成熟食……」（望

----------


## 無名龍

牠慢慢走近你，愈走愈近，愈走愈近，直到你與牠只剩下一個人左右的空隙。然後，牠......出奇不意地舔了你一下，搞得你渾身濕漉漉......

位啥我會選這個???
這個比我想的比較近!!!!
我要更改一些地方
牠慢慢走近你，愈走愈近，愈走愈近，直到你與牠只剩下一個人左右的空隙。然後，牠......把頭身過去在你面前!意思是要你撫摸她(他.牠)?
我覺得這樣比較不會想到其他地方去...
搞得你渾身濕漉漉......感覺很....好吃?或是很....
反正~~~不會被吃掉就好啦>:<!

----------


## 雷凱伊

我選剩下兩隻生物沒人在旁邊

這個選項讓我遐想了好幾天喔

一想到這段話就讓我臉紅阿 嚴重一點還會...(爆!
 :jcdragon-spin1:   :jcdragon-spin2:

----------


## 孤僻的金龍

龍選
"牠慢慢走近你，愈走愈近，愈走愈近，直到你與牠只剩下一個人左右的空隙。然後，牠......出奇不意地舔了你一下，搞得你渾身濕漉漉......"
因為..
我也是龍嗎~
而且還是金色的喔~~~
最大的問題是，
龍比那隻龍大也更強!
嗚吼吼吼!!!(翻譯:哇哈哈哈!!!)
(謎:少自誇了!踢飛!)
(龍:嗚哇!!!)
話說，龍應該都可以活很久吧???

----------


## kl122002

完全不假思考，牠便朝你狂衝過來。懼怕的你連忙快閃，逃命似地玩起追趕跑跳碰的生死遊戲......

人太小, 龍太大. 小小的動作也很具威脅性.

(人在尖叫)
能A : 等等! 人類! 我只是想來問路!

----------


## 甲冑神龍

那對可怕的雙眼瞪著你，讓你完全不敢移開視線。你搞不清楚牠的想法，但唯一確定的念頭就是牠幾乎把你的心思都看穿了。你完全不敢動，似乎一動就會有危險。


俺雖然很想被舔啦XD不過俺比較喜歡酷酷的龍=w=

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

牠慢慢走近你，愈走愈近，愈走愈近，直到你與牠只剩下一個人左右的空隙。然後，牠......出奇不意地舔了你一下，搞得你渾身濕漉漉......

雖然其他選項也想選

特別是"牠緩緩地張開大口，在你的注視下，牠就......說話了......不管牠的語言你聽不聽得懂，最少確定牠正對你釋出善意。"

不過最後覺得這個選項實在是太有趣了

就決定是你了(?!)

----------


## Dragonwolf

"牠緩緩地張開大口，在你的注視下，牠就......說話了......不管牠的語言你聽不聽得懂，最少確定牠正對你釋出善意。"

接著...牠慢慢走來，用頭輕推我，又開口說了幾句，似乎要我帶牠去什麼地方。但因為完全聽不懂牠在講什麼，出於窘境，便決定把牠帶回家也同時避免別人發現牠後通知媒體。

大概會是這樣吧 D

----------


## 灰爪

牠慢慢走近你，愈走愈近，愈走愈近，直到你與牠只剩下一個人左右的空隙。然後，牠......出奇不意地舔了你一下，搞得你渾身濕漉漉......

雖然之後身體會
蠻難清洗的
可是因為要遇到龍的機會很少
至少要他在你身體上留下唾液
甚至還可以帶一整桶回家作紀念呢!

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

嗯...........
me選2:那對可怕的雙眼瞪著你，讓你完全不敢移開視線。你搞不清楚牠的想法，但唯一確定的念頭就是牠幾乎把你的心思都看穿了。你完全不敢動，似乎一動就會有危險。
看來me對dragon的恐懼感還沒散掉呢!  :狐狸冷汗:  
me很容易把一些big的things or animals以為很恐怖，就不敢靠近他
或許他只是很好奇me是誰，只是me胡思亂想而已吧!

----------


## 火龍

我選了第六個選項
因為不知道為什麼
每次跟動物(不論是野生的,還是飼養的)有一個眼神接觸
牠們都不會對我有任何敵意的...
所以我覺得即使遇上龍
牠也不會對我有敵意

----------


## 神無

慢慢的向前走到牠的面前 
然後輕輕的撫摸他的臉頰

----------


## 神無

微笑看著牠
然後慢慢向前
輕輕撫摸著牠的臉頰

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我會選擇第二個吧!

因為他不認識你才不會輕易靠近你~"~

除非他另有目的!?

龍:哇!終於有食物啦!((被踹

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

不分青紅皂白，彷彿早就已經預謀好一般，牠在你完全無法反應的時間內就一把叼起你飛上天，帶往某個可能是巢穴的地方，完全不管你正在不停掙扎。+1

雖然說也想要選被舔

但是卻想到被舔的話全身都會濕濕的會不舒服

所以只好選這個啦

不過我有點怕高能不能飛低點

----------


## realpeanut

> 雖然說也想要選被舔
> 但是卻想到被舔的話全身都會濕濕的會不舒服
> 所以只好選這個啦
> 不過我有點怕高能不能飛低點


好像兩個情境 ("不分青紅皂白，彷彿早就已經預謀好一般，牠在你完全無法反應的時間內就一把叼起你飛上天，帶往某個可能是巢穴的地方，完全不管你正在不停掙扎。" 以及 "牠慢慢走近你，愈走愈近，愈走愈近，直到你與牠只剩下一個人左右的空隙。然後，牠......出奇不意地舔了你一下，搞得你渾身濕漉漉......") 都在之前的電影《馴龍高手》出現過似的:

男主角小嗝嗝被沒牙舔過, 亞絲翠被沒牙扯上半天.

----------


## 薩克斯丁

牠緩緩地張開大口，在你的注視下，牠就......說話了......不管牠的語言你聽不聽得懂，最少確定牠正對你釋出善意。
呵呵 最近看完戰龍無謂 越來越覺得 龍群因該都會這樣的樣子

因為都和無謂一樣吧 (暗笑)

----------


## 幻狼

牠緩緩地張開大口，在你的注視下，牠就......說話了......不管牠的語言你聽不聽得懂，最少確定牠正對你釋出善意.+1

嘛~這最少知道牠正對本狼釋出善意~最少不會給一口吞下好
其實心裹還是想牠慢慢走近我，
愈走愈近，
愈走愈近，
直到你與牠只剩下一個人左右的空隙。
然後，
牠......出奇不意地舔了我一下，
搞得我渾身濕漉漉~
有時候濕漉漉都很舒服的~
之後再來一下,不過就給直接吞下了= =

----------


## 楓蛇

看到龍的第一個反應
當然是往前衝啦
難得一見的龍當然要先抱抱看
看是不是真的呀

----------


## 亞格雷特

我是選牠會舔一下的
如果是幼龍的話
"似乎"比較不會有敵意
可能會是好奇
這時候舔一下就很正常

如果是成年龍....應該會直接無視我吧!(我在平時很容易被當成空氣)

----------


## 艾維亞特

嚇死龍了這幾年前的文章啊@@
事實上我一直不確定這種選項偏長的選擇投票受不受歡迎，不過......

大家還真傾向第一次見面就被舔  :jcdragon-drink:

----------


## 狗熊

嗯``是我的話應該是選 '牠......出奇不意地舔了你一下'這個吧  :Cool:  
```基本上應該也要看龍而定,如是幼龍的話這種可能性會較高一點  :Laughing:   :Cool:  ~

----------


## 奇比斯克

牠慢慢走近你，愈走愈近，愈走愈近，直到你與牠只剩下一個人左右的空隙。然後，牠......出奇不意地舔了你一下，搞得你渾身濕漉漉......
這種情境感覺比較可愛呢~~ OWO 幼龍也不錯

----------


## comecome12

我選"第2個選項"

因為感覺"龍"的眼睛
是可以輕易的看出心思
好像什麼都是在它預料之中~

[我想多一個選項]
"伸出手摸摸它，並且與他做好朋友。"

----------


## 蒼穹之龍

舔一口後，確定味道不錯，然後(~~~~~~~~消音~~~~~~~~~~~~~~)

沒有辣!!!(爆炸!)

我會想要養他欸(OR他養我也不錯)

哈哈哈(笑)~我還真想遇見龍看看(不是恐龍!)

----------


## 龍o瞳

我覺得龍這種生物會把看到的人的心思一覽無遺,所以我就選這個了~~

----------


## 小藍龍

敝龍選第二
第一次相遇通常都會用眼睛打量著對方
畢竟"防獸之心不可無"麻~(遭踹

----------


## 凔藍

我想應該會被追著跑
畢竟人類的身體在龍的眼中是食物(?
但是我還滿希望被舔的＞w＜  (被踹

----------

